# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Success Team 360 - New MLM

## lion80

*New company is launching on 15. May 2010. Lock your spot now, I've got already over 30,000 people in less than 14 days and is FREE, without any obligation. We need more people to expand the marketing of African countries.


Lock Your Spot Now for new members:*


http://LockYourSpot.com/SLOVENIA



*Started 20 days ago, it is already in 86 countries around the world. It is growing very, very fast. Lock Your Spot NOW.*

*This is original site :*

http://sites.google.com/site/sucessteam360

----------


## Dave A

Ordinarily I'd be saying "what's the deal with this one?"

Make sure you update with basic information after the launch, please  :Wink:

----------


## lion80

> Ordinarily I'd be saying "what's the deal with this one?"
> 
> Make sure you update with basic information after the launch, please


Ok, no problem  :Smile:

----------


## lion80

*Another short post from youtube: 
*

YouTube- 360 Degrees Lock Your Spot.wmv

----------


## MLM Pro

If it is in that many countries in such a short period of time, I can guarantee you that they are illegally operating in most of those countries!

----------


## swawuda

Hi Dave,
I've been going through the forum for several days and i like the way you offer free helpful advice to people out there. And you don't let them get dismissed when they try to sell their opporutunities.
I have someone coming to capetown and i'd really like that you meet.
Please send me an email on: swawuda@gmail.com

Have a great day.
Sue

----------


## AndyD

> Hi Dave......I have someone coming to capetown and i'd really like that you meet.
> Please send me an email on: swawuda@gmail.com
> Sue


I think Dave is based in Durban for the most part. :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

And to make things a bit trickier, the Sharks beat the Stormers this last weekend  :Wink: 

I've dropped Sue a PM.

----------


## swawuda

Thanks Andy. Noted.

----------

